# Annija Kopštāle, A Great Latvian Ballerina And Friend Of Mine



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about not only a great ballet dancer but a truly inspiring friend of mine.

I, for the most part am an opera fan yet the ballet is and has always been what I consider to be the most graceful of all the performing arts. As it combines music of the most subtle yet energetic power such as the sounds of Tchaikovsky's grand trilogy that includes "Swan Lake", "Sleeping Beauty" and "The Nutcracker" with dancers and choreography to make for exceptionally vibrant spectacles; to match any other weather they be one stage or in film. As for what concerns myself, it is the memories of my visits to both Moscow and Leningrad from where I took some of the grandest sights of my life. These coming in the performances I witnessed by first the Bolshoi ballet and later the Kirov ballet; they being of such creativity as to make the spirit reach the heights of not only the dancers of such dynamic artistry but the music which moved them.

Concerning my friendship with Annija Kopštāle however, it happened during the month of October that I found myself in Latvia where I, on a day in which time allowed me visited the Riga Choreography School. It being there that I was allowed to witness a truly exceptional talent by the name of Annija Kopštāle during her lessons as she practiced and went over moves with her teacher. I must confess that as I watched Annija with her not knowing that I was doing so at the time; was taken back to the time I saw the Bolshoi ballet in rehearsals during my 1992 trip to Santiago de Chile. For there was a quality about this girl who at the age of 17 (her being born on July 6 1992) had a grace about her as to make her seem as if she were majestically floating not on air but on the music which guided her. Annija's body much like those of my friends from the Bolshoi (Anna Petrova and Nina Semizorowa) knew not limitations but almost unbounded energy of motion to sweetly perform pirouettes; like the violin which created the spiral she seemed to imitate.

I for my part did not fail to recognize Annija as soon as she came in to view. This due to Annija's thin yet powerful body along with her light blonde hair, large cobalt eyes and above all her all too gorgeous face with its child like laughter and warmth; giving her the appearance of possessing the kindest of dispositions . Annija and I, in fact were already friends on Facebook, who had chatted on many an occasion yet there was something so lovely about her when seeing her in person that gave her a beauty that even her professionally taken photographs had not captured. It was so much that the camera had caught yet the brilliance in her eyes, as she executed moves of such stunning beauty was what amazed me along with her smile; as this was what one needed to see for oneself to fully appreciate. Annija and I however despite being in the same place did not get a chance to speak to one another as she was apparently occupied by her art while I had come to admire not only my internet friend but this academy which year after year develops such wonderful talents.

Annija and I in spite of being close friends on the internet and admirers of each others work have yet to converse in person yet it is with confidence that I say that our paths will surely cross in the not so distant future yet until the day comes when I see her perform live with one of the major ballets of the world; there is always here website. This being the place http://studia.tv21.lv/Annija/ which displays her outstanding ability along with some facts about her that include her favorite ballet's which are "Swan Lake", "Don Quixote" and "La Corsaire along with the music she listens to. It perhaps being surprising that amongst these hip-hop and other forms of popular music are to be found.

In conclusion I will say that I am truly honored to have Annija Kopštāle among my friends and fans of my poetry, as I am one of her performances and though we have yet to really meet; it is very often that ours is to see one another on the net and exchange a phrase or two of both friendship and mutual admiration. As for a personal comment, I must declare that I do long to see Annija perform in Liszt's ballet Mayerling; for I believe the character and youthful spirit which she puts so much of in to every move she makes would lend itself to perfection for this ballet's main female part.


----------

